# any1 ever see a walk behind 4x4 2 stage snowblower



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

any1 ever see a walk behind 4x4 2 stage snowblower, is it really 4 wheel traction.
seen it in kijiji , no its not mine
9.5HP,27''

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/...x4/1371890759?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Looks like something made by MTD.*


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

unless they added ballast, there is less traction since the psi on each tire is now half 

agree or disagree?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes they are 4WD. Craftsman sold one so it likely is an MTD. AND now that I'm looking for one I can't find a picture of a Craftsman. I did find a Cub and a White.


.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Not sure on the traction issue as you (tdipaul) are correct that the weight on each tire is reduced but there is the added cleat action of the extra two tires biting in that might offset it. I would venture that it might have marginal better traction but the cost of manufacture is why it was discontinued.
Would have to ask a real world user what they think.

.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Would have to ask a real world user what they think.



Ask the seller; I'm sure the 4x4 is *awesome*  



This would also make the machine tougher to turn around, I would expect. Even if it had a differential, with 4 tires, *something* will be sliding (vs just pivoting) as you try to turn the machine 180 degrees.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, I'm not one to trust the seller but I would trust someone who owns one for their opinion of the pros and cons of 4WD.


.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The paint reminds me of a Yardman snow blower-the 48 inch snow blowers have the same paint. 

It would be worth taking the time to build a pair of V bar snow chains that would be long enough to wrap around both tires like the ladder chains they use on Donner pass and other mountain passes.

Filling the tires with windshield washer fluid would let it go everywhere after the chains were installed and tightened up after the WWF was put in the 4 tires and the tires were inflated to 12 PSI.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i have seen them pop up on kijiji when browsing. if 1 came up for the right price i would try one but i don't think the 4x4 would make it too much better than a 2 wheel 1. i am guessing it probably handles similar to a tracked machine


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

tdipaul said:


> unless they added ballast, there is less traction since the psi on each tire is now half
> 
> agree or disagree?



Then I guess big flat tracks will never work.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Spectrum said:


> Then I guess big flat tracks will never work.



LOL - guess no one ever told Honda !


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

2 tires with chains will beat tracks or this 4x4 setup every time

ITS MONEY IN THE BANK


----------

